# Does high temperatures can affect router performance?



## CJLopez (Nov 24, 2008)

I live in Hermosillo, Sonora México, one of the hottest city in the North of Mexico (hottest girls and temps of course), specially now that is summer.

Well, the thing is, where i have my cable modem, router and pc's working, i don't have any kind of air conditioning, and i been having lots of problems with my internet, and had found out that its my router which kinda over heats or something, i don't know.

I have 2 router, which are having the same issue, its a ENHWI-G2 and a NetGear WGR614. One i had bought it for lan parties i threw a year ago (the encore) and when i switched to cable internet (had ADSL before) my ISP gave me the netgear one

Now, whenever one of this symptons are presented

1.- My router for some reason only gives internet to the wireless devices (laptops and a Wii) or gives them more priority, rendering internet on any wired connection almost unbearable
2.- My router ceases to provide internet at all

I switch the routers but i'm getting sick of this happening. I connected a little fan besides the router and this problem almost ceased to exist, at least now the netgear router could go on for a couple of weeks while the encore one can work properlitly for a couple of hour and when it gave problem a reset would work again.

But still, those aint solutions to my problems, only temporal patches and I really want to know if really heat those really had this kind of effect and how can i solve (except installing an A/C on my study. I already looked for this possibility and sadly it cant be installed there.)

Funny thing is, when i had ADSL, my previous ISP gave the modem which also was a wireless router and even though it was also in the study, it never ceased to work in this conditions


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Lo siento, Senor. Las chicas bonitas esta in Tejas.

Some routers are negatively affected by heat. My parents have one that is susceptible to heat and the solution was to set it on a small stand that allows for airflow across the top AND bottom.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it does affect router's performance, coz my cousin used a router before for playing xbox and uses desktop at the same time and he placed the router into a cabinet where there's no air flowing through it (he did it to save some space) and the router fits to it like it was designed for that router and one day he noticed his connection slows down everyday he even called his ISP and when we came over to check it, router is like as hot as the girls in your city, it can even cook an egg in seconds. After hours of usage it died right away, good thing it is still in warrany and we had replaced.


----------

